# Best Personal hair dryer



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m relatively new to the forum and am anxiously waiting for a late spring early summer golden puppy! I would welcome any information on reviews of reasonably priced canine dryers . Thanks in advance


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a professional dog groomer and have used Metro, Double K Challengair, K9 II, and Cool Dry Extreme. Cool dry is my favorite, but it is in the $400 range. My second favorite, K9, is also in the $400 range. Metro and Double K are in the $200 range. Metro would be prefect for at home bathing and drying as long as you don't own more than a couple dogs and aren't bathing real frequently. It is not as powerful as my top two favorites and will take a longer time to get the dog thoroughly dry, but the price is not as scary. I would say don't waste your money on a Double K Challengair-they sound like they could blow the dog from here to the next county, but actually have very little force and take F O R E V E R to get a dog dry. We used to use the Double K as backup when one of our other dryers needed servicing, but have since invested in more/better dryers at my grooming salon and no longer use the Double K because it was just so frustrating how long it took!


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you for the advise I will be on the lookout for maybe a used Metro.


----------

